# J-rock vs. K-pop



## Dark Evangel (May 15, 2011)

Which do you think is better?


----------



## The Adept (May 15, 2011)

They're 2 completely different things

It's like comparing apples to oranges


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 15, 2011)

Mainstream K-pop = mehh
There are some really good K-pop songs out there, mainly from Dance Battle Audition


----------



## The Adept (May 15, 2011)

Wait, K-Pop takes this


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Solrac (May 15, 2011)

I'm going for J-rock if only because I've virtually never found korean pop culture to be appealing or interesting to my usual tastes (I'm of Chinese descent, so C-Pop owns K-Pop anyday ).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 15, 2011)

Pop versus rock. hmm i wonder.


----------



## neodragzero (May 15, 2011)

J-rock wins with JAM Project, Loudness, Anthem, etc. I'm saying that of course with the added truth that I'm utterly uninterested in K-Pop or any generally typical pop.


----------



## Weather (May 15, 2011)

Larc en Ciel.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFHOxiDUkMU[/YOUTUBE]
J-metal ftw.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 15, 2011)

Music: Overall, J-rock is better
Musicians: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Genyosai (May 15, 2011)

It's not like the existence of cute asian girls is tied to the existence of Korean pop music. J-rock is better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2011)

JAM Project conquers all!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls7oOxUBbYQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahz8ajMC9N0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLmb1wm2ep8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dimhaku (May 15, 2011)

K-pop exists only to glorify the singers. Sure the girls are cute, but 90% have no singing ability. And secondly, their lyrics are mass-produced shit that is recycled over and over again. As a native Korean, I can say this with full confidence.
J-rock takes this any day. Even if I can only understand half of what they're saying, J-rock>K-pop.


----------



## King Hopper (May 15, 2011)

I see GARO. Thread Quality up 120%


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 15, 2011)

J-rock stomps. Their music quality is far above K-pop, which is too showy (I'm looking at you, SNSD )

K-pop has good-looking girls but their songs don't appeal to me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2011)




----------



## J. Fooly (May 15, 2011)

The Pillows, I mean J-rock stomps.

EDIT: Mistpuppet knows where its at.


----------



## Disaresta (May 15, 2011)

Lol j-rock and the pillows solo, these flcl fan know what I'm saying 

k-pop gets honorable mention for having the hottest singers ever though


----------



## raphxenon (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvGQX6GhgO4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oneSbqH4lwY[/YOUTUBE]

enough said


----------



## familyparka (May 16, 2011)

J-Rock rapes hard :3


----------



## Nightblade (May 16, 2011)

idk about which is better. one genre is rock and the other is pop. 
kinda stupid to pit two completely different genres against each other imo.


----------



## dwabn (May 16, 2011)

no its all about the k-pop


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52tn2V7sYbA[/YOUTUBE]

J-rock


----------



## The Adept (May 16, 2011)

Everyone's a little biased here. K-Pop has actually had a lot of sucess in Japan and internationally. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRbIZtUS2Ag[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzCbEdtNbJ0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64VZUNTmGQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solrac (May 16, 2011)

J-Rock still stomps.


----------



## Juub (May 16, 2011)

How about J-pop vs K-pop? Makes more sense no? I don't understand a word of either genre and they both annoy me.


----------



## dimhaku (May 16, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Everyone's a little biased here. K-Pop has actually had a lot of sucess in Japan and internationally.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRbIZtUS2Ag[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAUUUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHH THE BURN OF MASS PRODUCED SHIT!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Music: Overall, J-rock is better
> Musicians:
> *Spoiler*: __



For every cute girl in K-POP, there is at least 3 beautiful men in J-Rock.

If you're into that sort of thing anyway.

Which I am


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 16, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> JAM Project conquers all!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls7oOxUBbYQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


that remembers me that I have to finish the Megaman classic series.


----------



## Disaresta (May 16, 2011)

Juub said:


> How about J-pop vs K-pop? Makes more sense no? I don't understand a word of either genre and they both annoy me.



J-pop has utada hikaru, thats not such a good idea, she is one of the #1 artist globally


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

> J-pop has utada hikaru, thats not such a good idea, she is one of the #1 artist globally



But Kpop has World star Rain

Really Jrock v Kpop is weird, both different genres.

However one has Gyuri so it solos

Inb4 Cara.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

lol why you would compare J-Rock and KPOP lol both of them are so different loll

anyway KPOP FTW!


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2011)

K-pop has IU, K-pop rapes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSXm991QrBE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8ZTNh93KeY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npn2zYeE9GA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

indeed IU ftw!


----------



## neodragzero (May 16, 2011)

FTW in making my ears bleed in pain. I can't believe I've just discovered something that makes me consider Justin Bieber a positive by comparison.


----------



## kyrax12 (May 16, 2011)

K pop seems to feminine for me. 

Gotta go with the rock genre.
SO J rock.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But Kpop has World star Rain



And queen of Asia, BoA.

Both can't really be compared but I personally prefer Kpop.


----------



## Noda. B (May 16, 2011)

Shouldn't you be comparing something like J-rock to K-rock? Though I guess it's not as mainstream in Korea as it is to Japan. CNBlue's pretty awesome though:


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW297urjOBo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhrvNntFbPQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5mFaax3zy8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Devil Kings (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uhULPfyEFNU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6csDgYe-JTA[/YOUTUBE]

BoA, she does it all. Japanese, Korean, and english. She as yet to show a limit talent wise, and right now, she kicking ass in the music industry.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2011)

I love Kpop but J-rock is much much better.


----------



## neodragzero (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFhywSu41E4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3eoyAZqdaM&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raphxenon (May 17, 2011)

JPOP's NANA MIZUKI


----------



## neodragzero (May 17, 2011)

It's weird. I can't help but find the K-Pop stuff by comparison to the J-Pop to be somewhat soulless...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 17, 2011)

The "Every Heart" vid reminded me of Ayumi Hamasaki. 

She had a song used for Inuyasha too.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBhQY-Kgwfs[/YOUTUBE]

J-rock


----------



## Masa (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz9XyfXjZyc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Any genre that includes Maximum the Hormone automatically wins.


----------



## Adachi (May 17, 2011)




----------



## The Adept (May 17, 2011)

TVXQ basically dominated Japanese Pop even though they're from Korea

This one was used for a One Piece opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psB-u1-kqMg[/YOUTUBE]

2ne1 FTW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQNfRrNr3a0[/YOUTUBE]

B2ST is pretty big these days

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqcoBDBw9ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Aya~ (May 17, 2011)

j- rock by default


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 17, 2011)

The reason why DBSK/TVXQ was good in Japan was because AVEX was the company that handled them and they allow their artists freedom to do what they want with their music unlike SM entertainment a company which forces their artists to do the same mass produced bullshit and concept with a shit load of auto-tune, pointless repeating of the same words, and repetitive dances in music videos.

I noticed this to BoA as well. She used to have good songs and I was a fan of her back in her AVEX days but her current mass produced auto-tune mainstream crap from SM is awful and can be comparable to some of the garbage from America like Lady Gaga, and I blame the cancer that is auto-tune for this.

Oh and on topic here are some of the J-rock songs I like.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7v6HL_H3Qc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD4i3hepPRA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqaH5jw4HWU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvQfdsSXH00[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr076PVsO0A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgiQBhDqiGg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDT3cjTWC2o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-k3chEYGbs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TAcI7ZahkU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2Caiqd13u8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

Kpop has Kara so by defualt it wins

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNRSLyMz2Rk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpQWfyOOZqA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (May 17, 2011)

don't know much about K-pop


but usually Rock is to be prefered to pop imo


----------



## neodragzero (May 17, 2011)

Every time someone here shares a K-Pop video, I'm further convinced there's soul to be found in Seoul.


----------



## dimhaku (May 17, 2011)

We can resist the Gee since we're not attracted to fake girls who look like pencil sticks and have had half their body altered surgically. The lacking any personality and talent probably plays into that as well.


----------



## neodragzero (May 17, 2011)

I guess. My preference in music utterly ignores how the artist looks unless their sense of style is actually unique, interesting, and goes well with what they do. Even that is usually a minority of how much I care about looks when the fact is such a minority includes Janelle Monae, Jim Hendrix, Mos Def, Tyler the Creator, etc. that are distinct looks rather than something I wouldn't notice with a glance.

Seriously, I really don't feel anything from the Korea pop stuff besides a slight irritation at the repetition and atypical attempts at Westernized pop.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwTZgFfja38[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xhd1qI0Ge8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmKIBKcxX3Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Doom and Stoner at it's best.


----------



## neodragzero (May 17, 2011)

Oh fuck yes. That's something I can feel.

Anything else to share?


----------



## The Adept (May 18, 2011)

Yes, the majority of pop is repetetive, doesn't stay popular long, the artists can't sing and it's massively produced but there are a few good songs in there. 

I've given Rock a try and it's pretty much the same as Pop to me. There's either a few good songs here and there or it's just not memorable (same drums and guitar over and over and over and over) so I don't think it's fair to call one genre souless just because you don't like it. *Bash it all you want but K-pop is definetly above american and japanese pop.*

My taste of music is usually branched into several genres. I like all styles as long as it sounds good. My vote goes to K-Pop because I'd rather listen to an average K-pop song than and average J-rock song. 

Not a big fan of SNSD's music, they're true pop. I watch em cuz their hot (it's never been actually proven that any of them have had surgery). Most of the pop I listen to have some sort of hip-hop, r&b, or rock influence.

GNA is one of the few females that can sing
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUl2jQo5BAM[/YOUTUBE]

Kudos to Big Bang because they're actual artists rather than idols
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ne0who5qrg[/YOUTUBE]

Big Bang with rock influence
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm-wQavEW4k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One of 2 songs from them that I actually like
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N3OPgNEqyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2011)

Speaking of J-Rock/Pop, isn't Kamen Rider a big thing with a lot of posters here?

Gackt, one of Japan's most prolific musicians, had soething to do with a KR soundtrack or song if I'm remembering hid wikipedia page right.

I mainly know Gackt from Malice Mizer though. He's a pretty nice singer.
Not a big fan of his solo career but it's certainly better than modern American pop.


----------



## neodragzero (May 18, 2011)

The Adept said:


> I've given Rock a try and it's pretty much the same as Pop to me. There's either a few good songs here and there or it's just not memorable (same drums and guitar over and over and over and over) so I don't think it's fair to call one genre souless just because you don't like it. *Bash it all you want but K-pop is definetly above american and japanese pop.*


----------



## Adachi (May 18, 2011)

I love how neodragzero is taking this so seriously.


----------



## neodragzero (May 18, 2011)

Galaxy ryomas are always serious business.


----------



## The Adept (May 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Speaking of J-Rock/Pop, isn't Kamen Rider a big thing with a lot of posters here?
> 
> Gackt, one of Japan's most prolific musicians, had soething to do with a KR soundtrack or song if I'm remembering hid wikipedia page right.
> 
> ...



Here's the song, and in my opinion, the best Kamen Rider opening of all time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY_aqptwrY8[/YOUTUBE]

But isn't Gackt more of a rock singer?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfqgZLR5Y9I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p855qUdOFNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pikachuwei (May 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfW-pHnMQiM[/YOUTUBE]

Gee Gee Jap version... Problem solved? 



not exactly pop but since Kalafina is fucking epic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Npgd6_Hpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Masa (May 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khpBssOMv_k[/YOUTUBE]

三度の飯より。。。飯が好き！


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Here's the song, and in my opinion, the best Kamen Rider opening of all time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



From what I know he does a mix of both pop and rock.

I've only heard a few of his songs. This isn't pop as far as I can tell.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2MZDX_ImS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (May 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzV1MoTg_9Y[/YOUTUBE]

This thread lacks *JUSTICE*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ-kAjDY3Sk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
The only song I liked in Kiva, apart from Supernova

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byP8fWiSM5c[/YOUTUBE]
More *JUSTICE*


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (May 18, 2011)

JAM Project has already been mentioned. Why do people still try to make a contest out of this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qcuHUhKnrw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtt7ycXs2W8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2011)

Kpop is alot more than just Korean idols guys and no they can sing, it's like me listening to some J-rock and proclaiming none of them can sing based off that alone.

Just some music different to Korean idol groups (non mainstream/alternate pop I guess):

10CM:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wifrIrThNC4[/YOUTUBE]

Belle Epoque:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaU-4SDFl0M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Apls:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRW30RCkLtE[/YOUTUBE]

Small Acacia Band:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj2MyrH2NNE[/YOUTUBE]

Yozoh:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beKYPyr5ucc[/YOUTUBE]

The Melody:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqxdITjegK8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Loveholics:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioYfts0Euv8[/YOUTUBE]

Broccoli You Too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRbMQGTrujg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Jaurim:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrSZBam5sIs[/YOUTUBE]
They're regarded as rock but it's more pop to me.

Kpop is serious business.


----------



## dimhaku (May 18, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> I guess. My preference in music utterly ignores how the artist looks unless their sense of style is actually unique, interesting, and goes well with what they do. Even that is usually a minority of how much I care about looks when the fact is such a minority includes Janelle Monae, Jim Hendrix, Mos Def, Tyler the Creator, etc. that are distinct looks rather than something I wouldn't notice with a glance.
> 
> Seriously, I really don't feel anything from the Korea pop stuff besides a slight irritation at the repetition and atypical attempts at Westernized pop.



I feel you completely. K-pop lacks any musical talent or even passion for the art and relies solely on the looks of its artists. However, I am not even attracted by the looks and thus, I find k-pop pretty much repulsive except for that rare exception which you find once in a blue moon


----------



## dimhaku (May 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kpop is alot more than just Korean idols guys and no they can sing, it's like me listening to some J-rock and proclaiming none of them can sing based off that alone.
> 
> Just some music different to Korean idol groups (non mainstream/alternate pop I guess):
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









And yet, they are not mainstream, which is pretty much the definition of pop, as in popular music. Yes they are good, some of them great, but do they represent the face of k-pop? Fuck no. Shit like SNSD or Big Bang do.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2011)

It's your problem if you define it as Idol music but I don't. Pop music doesn't always mean "popular". I'm talking genre wise, I assume there's no limitation on J Rock? Or are only "popular" ones allowed here because let's write off most of them. Also Broccoli You Too, 10CM and Loveholics are pretty well known.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2011)

Malice Mizer was big back in the day...

Though, truth be told, they're the only J-Rock band I'm very familiar with.

So other than them and Gackt, I guess The GazettE?


----------



## raphxenon (May 18, 2011)

SCANDAL!!! 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7p9tvRdr8o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYwOSXE-jHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dimhaku (May 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's your problem if you define it as Idol music but I don't. Pop music doesn't always mean "popular". I'm talking genre wise, I assume there's no limitation on J Rock? Or are only "popular" ones allowed here because let's write off most of them. Also Broccoli You Too, 10CM and Loveholics are pretty well known.



Your post makes no sense. When did I define pop music as idol music? If pop music doesn't always mean popular, music of general appeal to teenagers, and a watered-down version of rock and roll with emphasis on romantic love, I'd like to hear an example from you and a definition. 

Broccoli You Too, 10CM and Loveholic do not represent K-pop. Broccoli calls themselves and is categorized as Indie/Rock. 10cm is NOT pop at all. The latest news for loveholic came out in 2009.

Even on allkpop, those three are hardly known. They cannot be seriously considered as modern kpop groups


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 18, 2011)

what Ryoma said


----------



## Nightblade (May 18, 2011)

preference

/thread


----------



## neodragzero (May 19, 2011)

Why do people keep continuing to convince me to not have a real interest in K-Pop? You don't have to keep posting more videos to convince me to look somewhere else.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

> Why do people keep continuing to convince me to not have a real interest in K-Pop? You don't have to keep posting more videos to convince me to look somewhere else.



Thing is noone actually cares what you like.

Someone close this silly thread.


----------



## neodragzero (May 19, 2011)

Why so mad?


> Someone close this silly thread.



Yeah, this thread might as well be closed. The inevitable conclusion has been reached for quite a while.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 25, 2011)

Could someone just move this thread to the music department? I'm interested to see their opinions on this and it's better than to make a new thread out of this.


----------

